# Focus ST OOBed



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

Just tried OOBing what do you think ?


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Coooooool :thumb:

Shame the tyres aren't dressed


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That is a great pic - it gives a really good 3D effect. 

Personally I think the tyres look spot on. A rich clean matt black, a proper OE look and not a horrible shiny mess :thumb:


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

That looks excellent! :thumb:


----------



## Richy888 (Mar 18, 2007)

Real strange looking :lol: 

But i like it :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

That looks great!

Would make a good new avatar!  

Alan W


----------



## rorton (Jun 29, 2006)

brilliant pic mate, how did ya do it?


----------



## Maz (Feb 25, 2007)

That looks OOBing great Wozza 

Maz x


----------



## Izual (Nov 6, 2006)

Es un gran efecto. It seems science fiction :lol:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Can someone explain OObing to me please?


----------



## Maz (Feb 25, 2007)

Check out ... anyone tried oobing in this section

Maz x


----------

